# What's your fav. Spool protectant?



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

What's your guys fav. Spool protectant? 

I like boeshield T-9. Leaves a nice film of wax and doesn't come off even if I grab the spool with one hand and reel with the other. The film stays and the spool is protected. 

Honestly haven't used many other products but this one works well.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for the tip.


----------

